# Tropical Truth



## chickenqueen (Jan 9, 2016)

We stopped at the local United Dairy Farmers store and they had a sign up for a new homemade ice cream called Tropical Truth.It's fruit and has a local beer in it.I'm not normally a beer drinker,only when it's really hot and the beer just came out of the freezer all slushy but curiosity got the better of me and I got a hand dipped pint.To my surprise,it was really very tasty.I could taste the beer in the background but after a few bites couldn't taste the beer.The clerk said it was 5% alcohol and I had to show my ID to buy it.If I was a big ice cream lover,I'd definitely buy it again.I wonder how much you have to eat to feel the effects of the beer.It hurt my teeth and I could only eat a few bites but I'll have some more tonight....


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

If it's 5%, I would imagine you would have to eat at least 1-2 cups.


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

hubs bought me beer infused with beer. Not crazy about it. I'll save it for those desperate times, LOL.


----------

